# 4 or 6 bulb t5 over frag tank



## harelymike (Apr 18, 2013)

Tank is 48x30x8. 
Looking at the t5 HO sun blaze canopy but cant decide between 4 or 6 bulb.
Also may add a reef brite strip to the T5 bulbs. 

Any thoughts. 
thanks


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

I use 4 on my 48x24x12. Mostly LPS, softies, few SPS.


----------



## harelymike (Apr 18, 2013)

CoralConnoisseur said:


> I use 4 on my 48x24x12. Mostly LPS, softies, few SPS.


Thanks
I just ordered the 6. Figure i can leave two out if i had to. 
Wasn't much more for the 6. 
Now what colour combo.


----------



## harelymike (Apr 18, 2013)

Now what colour combo. LOL
Looking at 
2 x true actinic
1 x purple plus
2 x coral plus
1 x blue plus

Any thoughts.


----------

